# S13 for a 95 240SE



## meks85 (Aug 20, 2006)

Guys i got a 95 240se Is these any way that i can do a swap with s13 for 95? how is the ECU and harness?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i don't understand what you're trying to ask. please be more specific.


----------



## meks85 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> i don't understand what you're trying to ask. please be more specific.[/QUOTE
> 
> What i ment is if you can do a swap s13 engine from 89 to 94 240sx IN TO 95 240sx will it be as easy as for 89-94? because my friend did it, it was easy just couple cut wires thats it. he has a 92 240sx and put a swap SR20DET s13 engine.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so, do you want to swap in another ka from an s13, or do you want an sr swap? because i'm already confused..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

meks85 said:


> What i ment is if you can do a swap s13 engine from 89 to 94 240sx IN TO 95 240sx will it be as easy as for 89-94? because my friend did it, it was easy just couple cut wires thats it. he has a 92 240sx and put a swap SR20DET s13 engine.


I'll assume you have a 95 240SX with the OEM KA24DE. Now what do you want to put into your 95?


----------



## meks85 (Aug 20, 2006)

Guys I got 95 with stock KA24DE Now i want to put in SR20DET from s13, not s14. I was asking if you have to do more stuff or more modifications when you would install it into a lets say 93 240sx older style. because my friend did it and its very easy- s13sr20det into a 93 240sx


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes you can do it, its pretty straight throught. the only hard part is doing the wiring harness.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

meks85 said:


> Guys I got 95 with stock KA24DE Now i want to put in SR20DET from s13, not s14. I was asking if you have to do more stuff or more modifications when you would install it into a lets say 93 240sx older style. because my friend did it and its very easy- s13sr20det into a 93 240sx


Check out this link:
sr20.hybrids.jp - Installations - S13 SR20DET Installation Into S14


----------



## meks85 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I see its more work then drop the s13 sr20 into a 93 chasis. now i have to decide WHAT engine to get the s13 or s14.


----------

